# Offical Draft Night Thread!



## bball2223

*Who should we select with the 8th pick? The Official 2009 Knick Draft Thread*

What is your opinion of what we should do with the 8th selection? Curry? Flynn? Try and trade up? Shop it around for expirings and maybe a later pick? What route should we take with the 8th pick?


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Anything except Curry..........

More seriously I love Jennings, Evans, Holliday


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

trade up for Curry. don't be foolish.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Now THAT would be foolish. I'd rather trade up for Jennings then take Curry at 8. I said who I wanted in another post. I don't want a PG version of a slower Allan Houston thinking he can be the lead guard of this team. We need a TRUE PG with vision, passing, ballhandling and the ability to create plays for others before the defense even sees them.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Curry is a very good passer, he just isn't going to do a whole lot in terms of taking guys off the dribble. Plus with the offense we run there's zero doubt in my mind he can do a good job running the PG spot. He would be super effective with the pick and roll, and his vision would help set up guys for easier looks especially in transition. 


If we are trading up it better be for Rubio. He would be a terror running our offense, and he will be able to defend at a high level from the get go. Plus he already runs the pick and roll better than a good chunk of NBA PG's. I could live with Jennings too though. 



If we stay at 8 we should pick Jonny Flynn. I don't know what there is to not like about him. Great athletic ability, great handle, great vision, and he can finish around the rim. His jumper is streaky, but improving. Plus he too would be a terror in pick and roll situations.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

I like both Flynn and Rubio very much. Just not a fan of Stephen Curry at our pick. I agree that Flynn and Rubio would both be amazing in our system, as would Jennings I think because he can run a fast-paced offense too and plays strong defense.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Without sounding too unkind - it doesn't matter if Knicks fans are/aren't fans of Curry. Lebron is. And at this point, isn't everything their doing an effort to sign him?


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> Without sounding too unkind - it doesn't matter if Knicks fans are/aren't fans of Curry. Lebron is. And at this point, isn't everything their doing an effort to sign him?


Exactly. Plus worst case scenario with Curry is he is just a great shooter. He will be one of the 5-10 best shooters in the league right from the start.


----------



## Kiyaman2

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Who should we select with the 8th pick? 

What position this past season were we the most vulnerable and weak at? 
should be the question asked? 

PG?
SG?
SF?
PF?
C? 

What position were we the most strongest at this past season? 
I'll answer that? 

PG-with Duhon and Nate holding it down above average. 
SF-with Chandler and Harrington holding it down to average. 
:10:

The players in this weak 2009 draft class will not be able to give us the proven NBA performance of Duhon, Nate, Chandler, and Harrington, untill their 4th to 5th season (2012-13 season).


----------



## Da Grinch

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

it is possible walsh wont pick a guard.


http://www.nypost.com/seven/06162009/sports/knicks/knicks_having_hill_of_an_idea_174442.htm



> It would be a good night for the Knicks if guard Stephen Curry fell to No. 8.
> 
> It would be a great night for the Knicks if Arizona power forward Jordan Hill fell, too.
> 
> The Post has learned Knicks president Donnie Walsh has secretly coveted Hill, the 6-foot-10 big man whom they would take in a heartbeat over Curry. Walsh told confidants that after the draft order was established he thought a better chance existed of Hill slipping to them. That's because some teams picking before the Knicks weren't in the market for bigs.



i think hill would be a much better selection than just about any guard ...but i doubt he'll make to 8 .


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

I honestly don't see stardom for Hill like I do for Jennings. I think Brandon Jennings is a future STAR. I think Johnny Flynn is a future star. I think Tyreke Evans could be a future star. I think JRue Holliday could be a future star. But if Jordan Hill falls he's a great fit for D'Antoni's system, and therefore would be an amazing pick. I would very much support picking him, because he's a 4 in the Amare mold that can flat out run the floor.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

jordan hill an amazing pick? other than being an inch shorter, how is he any different than david lee? you need something you _don't_ have (PG), not a copy of what you already have.

by the way, at this point, you'll be lucky to get Curry or Holiday at 8. Flynn might be realistic. I love the guy, but I don't know how much of a fan the Knicks are.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> jordan hill an amazing pick? other than being an inch shorter, how is he any different than david lee? you need something you _don't_ have (PG), not a copy of what you already have.
> 
> by the way, at this point, you'll be lucky to get Curry or Holiday at 8. Flynn might be realistic. I love the guy, but I don't know how much of a fan the Knicks are.


Jordan Hill is actually listed at 6-10, although I believe he's close to 6-11. That would make him as tall as Lee, if not taller at the very least. He also brings a lot more intangibles to the table than Lee such as shot blocker and the ability to develop an actual scoring game. Should he be made available, I think we should take him especially considering that David Lee is a free agent and may walk.


----------



## alphaorange

*Officially....*

In shoes....

Lee....6'9, 7.0 span
Hill...6'10.25, 7'1.5 span
Gortat.7'0, 7'4 span, 36" vertical

Gortat should be a target...seriously. We need a big banger and Gortat is physically superior to Hill in every way. We also need guards. Does anyone really think Duhon, Hughes, and Nate are long-term answers?


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Officially....*



alphaorange said:


> In shoes....
> 
> Lee....6'9, 7.0 span
> Hill...6'10.25, 7'1.5 span
> Gortat.7'0, 7'4 span, 36" vertical
> 
> Gortat should be a target...seriously. We need a big banger and Gortat is physically superior to Hill in every way. We also need guards. Does anyone really think Duhon, Hughes, and Nate are long-term answers?


But physical superiority is not the end-all be all of this conversation and you know Gortat has been a guy I pegged as a must-have before reporters started hyping him up. Hill brings a much higher-skill set and potential than either of the aforementioned players. I fail to see why we can not have both Hill and Gortat at the 4 and 5 positions respectively. That would inevitability build a much better defensive team than relying solely on Gortat and then Hill can fill in the blanks offensively.

As much as I believe that we need to upgrade our backcourt, big men remain a premium in this league. I realize that changes in play has resulted in greater emphasis on backcourt play but the plethora of similarly skilled players at these positions make filling in the blanks there a lot less difficult than in the front court. Look at the number of gems that have been picked in the later part of the draft the past couple of years and an overwhelming majority of them have been backcourt players.


----------



## alphaorange

*I respect that...*

I'm just neither a Bosh nor Hill fan...at all. Hill's 1.7 BPG is weak and he played in a ***** conference. Maybe if he actually worked out against other draftees and did well, I'd think differently. These guys that don't work out against other players that are highly recruited make me wonder why.....

By the way....Curry has not dodged anyone and is considered as high as #2 (stretch, in my mind). That says something to me.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Who has said Curry may go #2? I like Curry but whoever is taking him #2 should be fired on the spot.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Jordan Hill is actually listed at 6-10, although I believe he's close to 6-11. That would make him as tall as Lee, if not taller at the very least. He also brings a lot more intangibles to the table than Lee such as shot blocker and the ability to develop an actual scoring game. Should he be made available, I think we should take him especially considering that David Lee is a free agent and may walk.


I'm well aware of the 1 inch height difference... Hill is going to get you 16 and 11? Ha. I hope you guys get booed right along with David Stern if he announces "with the 8th pick....Jordan Hill"


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

I really do think Curry would be perfect for the Knicks. I just think that either the Kings, Wizards or T-Wolves will take him before the Knicks are up. Jonny Flynn seems like a safer bet to land in NY.

If the Knicks manage to still have Lee and Harrington in 2010 (who knows if they even want to?), LeBron would definitely make this team interesting.

PG: Jonny Flynn
SG: LeBron James
SF: Wilson Chandler
PF: Al Harrington
C: David Lee

If Flynn pans out, I think that's definitely a good enough team to contend for the title.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> I'm well aware of the 1 inch height difference... Hill is going to get you 16 and 11? Ha. I hope you guys get booed right along with David Stern if he announces "with the 8th pick....Jordan Hill"


"jordan hill an amazing pick? other than being an inch shorter, how is he any different than david lee?" You sure your well aware of that 1 inch height difference? Hill posted similar numbers to David in college and actually figures to be a more potent offensive players. 16 and 11 definitely should be in his future.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



bball2223 said:


> Who has said Curry may go #2? I like Curry but whoever is taking him #2 should be fired on the spot.


There have been rumors about the Grizzlies being interested in Curry because of his ability to shoot the ball so well. The Sonics have been the most recent surprise team to supposedly have interest in him, which is why Curry falling to us at 8 seems unlikely.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: I respect that...*



alphaorange said:


> I'm just neither a Bosh nor Hill fan...at all. Hill's 1.7 BPG is weak and he played in a ***** conference. Maybe if he actually worked out against other draftees and did well, I'd think differently. These guys that don't work out against other players that are highly recruited make me wonder why.....
> 
> By the way....Curry has not dodged anyone and is considered as high as #2 (stretch, in my mind). That says something to me.


If I recall correctly, Ricky Rubio wasn't working out agaisnt other players and he's still on your fav-list. As for Hill, he comes from an Arizona program that has produced a lot of solid NBA players so I wouldn't be too quick to knock it.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> "jordan hill an amazing pick? other than being an inch shorter, how is he any different than david lee?" You sure your well aware of that 1 inch height difference? Hill posted similar numbers to David in college and actually figures to be a more potent offensive players. 16 and 11 definitely should be in his future.


I don't know what "you sure [you're] well aware of that 1 inch height difference" means, but yes, I looked it up before I started spouting off how Lee is better for you than Hill. I also love how people pull out the 1 or 2 inch height difference when it comes to comparing 2 similar players. There are a lot of things I'd use (past performance against top schools, age, etc) before mentioning a 1 inch height difference... If you're wanting to just keep building for the future and hoping that a guy turns into a 16 and 11 player, then best of luck. Lee's already proven. Hill played for a sub-par Arizona in a sub-par Pac 10. You may _think_ you know what you're getting, but I wouldn't trust that information too much.

Again, meet a need. Pick a PG. There are plenty of potentially very good PG's in this draft. Don't pick a guy similar to what you already have, especially when you have a guy (Lee) that's already proven. 

I'm trying to figure out this mentality of "only enough money to sign..." When has NY ever been really concerned with money?

EDIT: I see Lee is wanting around 10mil? I don't know about that. I don't know what guys like that make but taht sounds high. I still don't think they should pick Hill.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> I don't know what "you sure [you're] well aware of that 1 inch height difference" means, but yes, I looked it up before I started spouting off how Lee is better for you than Hill. I also love how people pull out the 1 or 2 inch height difference when it comes to comparing 2 similar players. There are a lot of things I'd use (past performance against top schools, age, etc) before mentioning a 1 inch height difference... If you're wanting to just keep building for the future and hoping that a guy turns into a 16 and 11 player, then best of luck. Lee's already proven. Hill played for a sub-par Arizona in a sub-par Pac 10. You may _think_ you know what you're getting, but I wouldn't trust that information too much.
> 
> Again, meet a need. Pick a PG. There are plenty of potentially very good PG's in this draft. Don't pick a guy similar to what you already have, especially when you have a guy (Lee) that's already proven.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out this mentality of "only enough money to sign..." When has NY ever been really concerned with money?
> 
> EDIT: I see Lee is wanting around 10mil? I don't know about that. I don't know what guys like that make but taht sounds high. I still don't think they should pick Hill.


Well let me help you figure out the significance of the aforementioned quote referring to that "one inch height difference." You were the one who suggested it on 06-21-2009 10:13 PM. Now your trying to deny it because you've been proven wrong on that count. I never insinuated that nonsense matters on the basketball floor but you felt it did enough to mention it in your post. Jordan has the potential to develop into a much better post player than Lee offensively, so if LeBron isn't a gurantee, I would recommend trading Lee in hopes of developing this team from within.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

I make a point in most replies to prospect comparisons to mention it because it's the first thing mentioned by message board posters when comes to comparing guys who play the same position (I know you won't take the time to look this up, because you really don't care, but feel free to go check similar posts in the draft forum). So, yes, I did mention it. And just like I predicted when I wrote it the first time, someone (you) made it a point to also mention it and make it one of your arguments for Hill.

And you continue to make poor arguments for Hill. You want a much better post player? I don't recall D'Antoni using post players. But maybe he's started since coming to NY. I wouldn't know seeings as how they're never on TV and I don't like up East.

And let's be honest. You'd prefer that they pick a PG because you know that's what your team needs. You may just be too far in to proving you're right to admit Hill isn't the best pick. So, who's the one denying they're wrong?


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

We need a more pure PG for the D'Antoni system. Curry doesn't fit that, he's more of a combo-guard. To all of you pointing out his success at Davidson, that came as a strict 2 guard. When he switched to point, they didn't do as well as they did with him at SG. Jordan Hill does make sense, because we're not gonna resign D.Lee if he's stuck to the 10 mil starting price. Hill is an athletic tall big man in the Amare Stoudamire mold. If Lee leaves, that certainly becomes a priority for us. I would def. take Hill over Curry. However, if Donnie (like I) believes Duhon is only a permanent solution for the backup role then Jennings is perfect for us as he's a pure PG in the Duhon mold, just more naturally talented. Heck, maybe that's why I love Duhon and Jennings both this much.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> We need a more pure PG for the D'Antoni system. Curry doesn't fit that, he's more of a combo-guard. To all of you pointing out his success at Davidson, that came as a strict 2 guard. When he switched to point, they didn't do as well as they did with him at SG.


"didn't do as well" - more so because he had to play 2 positions, not because he wasn't a good PG. The guy has very good passing skills (not any worse than some of the other guards that have been mentioned) that will get even better with time. Having watched the guy 3 or 4 times in person, you're missing out if you pass.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> We need a more pure PG for the D'Antoni system. Curry doesn't fit that, he's more of a combo-guard. To all of you pointing out his success at Davidson, that came as a strict 2 guard. When he switched to point, they didn't do as well as they did with him at SG. Jordan Hill does make sense, because we're not gonna resign D.Lee if he's stuck to the 10 mil starting price. Hill is an athletic tall big man in the Amare Stoudamire mold. If Lee leaves, that certainly becomes a priority for us. I would def. take Hill over Curry. However, if Donnie (like I) believes Duhon is only a permanent solution for the backup role then Jennings is perfect for us as he's a pure PG in the Duhon mold, just more naturally talented. Heck, maybe that's why I love Duhon and Jennings both this much.


I think Jennings sucks, lol. The guy has bust written all over him mostly because of that funky attitude of his that has made him a bit delusional.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> I make a point in most replies to prospect comparisons to mention it because it's the first thing mentioned by message board posters when comes to comparing guys who play the same position (I know you won't take the time to look this up, because you really don't care, but feel free to go check similar posts in the draft forum). So, yes, I did mention it. And just like I predicted when I wrote it the first time, someone (you) made it a point to also mention it and make it one of your arguments for Hill.
> 
> And you continue to make poor arguments for Hill. You want a much better post player? I don't recall D'Antoni using post players. But maybe he's started since coming to NY. I wouldn't know seeings as how they're never on TV and I don't like up East.
> 
> And let's be honest. You'd prefer that they pick a PG because you know that's what your team needs. You may just be too far in to proving you're right to admit Hill isn't the best pick. So, who's the one denying they're wrong?


Dude, let me first start off by saying that your not exactly submitting any real facts here so please stop acting like your making legitimate points. You just do not like Hill, while I do. End of story. The real underlying fact here is that we do not know what any of these guys will ultimately become or how well they will play on a NBA stage. Moving on.

I should have clarified this in my earlier post but since you appear so familar with these players games, I felt it safe to assume you'd know what I would be referring to. It is clear that Hill is not a back to the basket player and much more finesse oriented big man. He has some crisp moves when facing the basket that can and has been utilized in a Mike D'Antoni system ala Amare Stoudamire. In time, I feel the game can continue to develop more moves and countermoves to augment his game, which is a clear fit in our system. If given the choice between him and any PG in the draft at this point, I would definitely go with him because I feel he will change the dynamics of a game more. That is my honest opinion free from any nonsense that you assume is clouding my judgment.

P.S., the height game regarding the effectiveness of David Lee and Jordan Hill was not started or continued by me. I dare you to go back and highlight when and where I've stated otherwise.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> We need a more pure PG for the D'Antoni system. Curry doesn't fit that, he's more of a combo-guard. To all of you pointing out his success at Davidson, that came as a strict 2 guard. When he switched to point, they didn't do as well as they did with him at SG. Jordan Hill does make sense, because we're not gonna resign D.Lee if he's stuck to the 10 mil starting price. Hill is an athletic tall big man in the Amare Stoudamire mold. If Lee leaves, that certainly becomes a priority for us. I would def. take Hill over Curry. However, if Donnie (like I) believes Duhon is only a permanent solution for the backup role then Jennings is perfect for us as he's a pure PG in the Duhon mold, just more naturally talented. Heck, maybe that's why I love Duhon and Jennings both this much.



I'm starting to hope we don't consider Jennings. Flashes of a bad attitude lately and he isn't showing well in workouts against other top prospects. On top of that he doesn't play defense that well which means with D'Antoni's coaching PG's are going to have a field day against us.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TwinkieFoot said:


> Dude, let me first start off by saying that your not exactly submitting any real facts here so please stop acting like your making legitimate points.


Yet again, he's a decent prospect (not worthy of top 8) who played on a mediocre team in a mediocre conference. If that impresses you, then ok. You have a _proven_ player at that position in Lee and a glaring need (a PG), yet there are Knick fans who seriously want Hill over one of those PG's? If that's how you feel, then ok. You're entitled to your opinion.



> You just do not like Hill, while I do. End of story.


Exactly right, especially for the Knicks - for all the reasons I stated above.



> I should have clarified this in my earlier post but since you appear so familar with these players games, I felt it safe to assume you'd know what I would be referring to. It is clear that Hill is not a back to the basket player and much more finesse oriented big man. He has some crisp moves when facing the basket that can and has been utilized in a Mike D'Antoni system ala Amare Stoudamire. In time, I feel the game can continue to develop more moves and countermoves to augment his game, which is a clear fit in our system. If given the choice between him and any PG in the draft at this point, I would definitely go with him because I feel he will change the dynamics of a game more. That is my honest opinion free from any nonsense that you assume is clouding my judgment.


Agree with several of the point you make. But you're ok with the lack of PG still if the Knicks go with Hill?



> P.S., the height game regarding the effectiveness of David Lee and Jordan Hill was not started or continued by me. I dare you to go back and highlight when and where I've stated otherwise.


I actually don't care or care to waste my time going back over it, so... you're right. I'm wrong.

Still not wrong though about the Knicks not having a PG, yet (if they keep their F's), they have talented guys sitting on the bench now.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> Yet again, he's a decent prospect (not worthy of top 8) who played on a mediocre team in a mediocre conference. If that impresses you, then ok. You have a _proven_ player at that position in Lee and a glaring need (a PG), yet there are Knick fans who seriously want Hill over one of those PG's? If that's how you feel, then ok. You're entitled to your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly right, especially for the Knicks - for all the reasons I stated above.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with several of the point you make. But you're ok with the lack of PG still if the Knicks go with Hill?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't care or care to waste my time going back over it, so... you're right. I'm wrong.
> 
> Still not wrong though about the Knicks not having a PG, yet (if they keep their F's), they have talented guys sitting on the bench now.


To be perfectly honest, I do not believe our PG situation is in dire need of an upgrade. We certainly do not have any all-stars at that position but what we had last season worked well until the final weeks of the season. There is even a rumor that Sergio Rodriquez is on his way to the Knicks and I'm more than comfortable having both him and Duhon for a full season. As much as you keep belittling Hill and his game, I feel that what your saying is unfounded. We have seen a number of players from presumably mediocre conferences and teams turn into pretty good offensive players. Kevin Martin ring a bell? Kevin's teammate, Jason Thompson is looking pretty impressive. Andre Miller? What about Steph Curry whose supporting cast was nothing to speak of?


----------



## alphaorange

*Duhon can't be relied on...*

He is a big time party man. His drinking is well known and I think Walsh has concerns. I know I do. THis goes back to his Dukie days.


----------



## TwinkieFoot

*Re: Duhon can't be relied on...*



alphaorange said:


> He is a big time party man. His drinking is well known and I think Walsh has concerns. I know I do. THis goes back to his Dukie days.


Well Duhon played particularly well for a majority of the season. How sure are you that his decline toward the end of the season wasn't a result of logging the 3rd most minutes in the league? I think he can be effective in our system but definitely not when he's logging superstar minutes.


----------



## knickstorm

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> We need a more pure PG for the D'Antoni system. Curry doesn't fit that, he's more of a combo-guard. To all of you pointing out his success at Davidson, that came as a strict 2 guard. When he switched to point, they didn't do as well as they did with him at SG. .


i've been trying to tell that same thing about curry to the people here but they just cant accept it......they wanna blame it on a lack of talent around him........though just a year ago apparently he had plenty of help to go the elite 8.....or maybe he didnt and he just carried davidson thru by himself, these curry lovers cant get their stories straight.

and i've had enough of the "in the NBA, he'll have space, defenses wont/cant key on him.........just ask JJ Redick how that worked out.....example of another guy who is just too physically small and weak for his natural position........he's in a system which is designed to get open 3's, and he's still cant crack consistent minutes in the rotation.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knickstorm said:


> i've been trying to tell that same thing about curry to the people here but they just cant accept it......they wanna blame it on a lack of talent around him........though just a year ago apparently he had plenty of help to go the elite 8.....or maybe he didnt and he just carried davidson thru by himself, these curry lovers cant get their stories straight.
> 
> and i've had enough of the "in the NBA, he'll have space, defenses wont/cant key on him.........just ask JJ Redick how that worked out.....example of another guy who is just too physically small and weak for his natural position........he's in a system which is designed to get open 3's, and he's still cant crack consistent minutes in the rotation.


BINGO! I couldn't have said it any better myself friend. In fact, I would dare ANYBODY on this board (That includes you, Alphaorange as I know you keep insisting on harrasing me through PM and telling me how wrong I am and how wise you must be due to your age and "accomplishments") to name a single player integral to Curry's success two years ago that was not on his team this year. I bet 95 percent of you Curry supporters won't be able to.


----------



## alphaorange

*Great analysis*

Typical worthless BS. I just read a statistical analysis called "Beyond the numbers" detailing the numbers of Curry, Thabeet, and Griffin. Beliee it was in Draftexpress. Curry is damn good...and very good in points per isolation. So much for the "space" issue.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> ...to name a single player integral to Curry's success two years ago that was not on his team this year. I bet 95 percent of you Curry supporters won't be able to.


Jason Richards.... i guess i'm in the 5%

I'm willing to bet that 95% of the people who keep talking about Curry's sub-par year last season as compared to 2 seasons ago didn't watch any more than a) Davidson's run to the Elite 8 and b) highlights on Sportscenter from this past year and/or c)5 minutes of a couple games this past season.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> Jason Richards.... i guess i'm in the 5%
> 
> I'm willing to bet that 95% of the people who keep talking about Curry's sub-par year last season as compared to 2 seasons ago didn't watch any more than a) Davidson's run to the Elite 8 and b) highlights on Sportscenter from this past year and/or c)5 minutes of a couple games this past season.


BINGO!! Jason Richards, a pure passer (PG.) How can you expect Curry to be successful as a passing PG (as required in the D'Antoni system) when he himself needs one to be successful? Or are we just drafting a shooting guard this year and leaving the point guard for next year when we don't even have a first round pick? That question is more for Alphaorange then anybody else.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> BINGO!! Jason Richards, a pure passer (PG.) How can you expect Curry to be successful as a passing PG (as required in the D'Antoni system) *when he himself needs one to be successful*?


This really doesn't even deserve a response. That bolded statement is a joke.

Take a minute to really think about what you're implying. You're asking for a "pure PG," a guy who can get the ball the players in the half-court, right? They don't need a pure PG! It's been proven that a PG with Curry's skills (Barbosa) can run the offense (fast-breaks) for a D'Antoni team.



knicksfan said:


> Or are we just drafting a shooting guard this year and leaving the point guard for next year when we don't even have a first round pick? That question is more for Alphaorange then anybody else.


Ok, so a year from now we decide that Curry is a PG "bust" and all he is a scorer and one of the best shooters in the NBA. Thank goodness you now have (thanks IN PART to drafting Curry) the NBA's best player on your team, a guy who can play positions 1-4.

You guys just don't get it. Go ahead. Draft Jordan Hill or whoever you want. I hope whoever it is is friends with Lebron. I'm not saying Curry's going to be the only reason James comes to NY, but don't you do everything in your power to lure him to NY?


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> You guys just don't get it. Go ahead. Draft Jordan Hill or whoever you want. I hope whoever it is is friends with Lebron. I'm not saying Curry's going to be the only reason James comes to NY, but don't you do everything in your power to lure him to NY?


So if Lebron was my best friend, should the Knicks draft me this year at 8th overall for the chance that Lebron may think about joining this squad? We need to draft players that will be great fits in our system. 

As for the person who brought up Barbosa, there's a reason he was a backup. I have one name for you. Stephen John Nash. The D'Antoni style point guard, a man who with his passing and leadership alone will make his team better. Chris Duhon, not exactly the MVP player Nash is, but an assists machine who takes pride in 20 assists more then 20 points. A man who makes his team better. That's the type of PG we need, and Brandon Jennings or Jonny Flynn has the potential to be the type of PG who makes his team better with his passing alone. Stephen Curry will not last as a full-time starting PG in a D'Antoni system. Triangle offense, sure. But not a system where the PG's first responsibility is taking care of the basketball and making his teammates better with his passing ability.


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

no, cause i'm sure youre short, slow, and don't have a jumper

and i'm fine with flynn


----------



## TM

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Looks like Curry will be long gone. May end up with your guy, Twinkie...

http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony/#Fifteen-Questions-with-Jonathan-Givony-3281



> If Stephen Curry is indeed off the board as expected,* Hill appears to be a very strong target for the New York Knicks, particularly their head coach Mike D'Antoni*. The front office seems to be leaning towards Jrue Holiday, but could be swayed towards selecting Hill instead, especially if they feel like they can sign and trade David Lee to Oklahoma City for the rights to Ricky Rubio.
> 
> “I was able to show more athleticism, my quickness, how well I run the floor, my mid-range jumper; they say I’m like Amare. You know Coach D’Antoni coached him and I feel like any team would want to have Amare and that’s how they feel about me.
> 
> DX: Did he bring that up to you? Amare?
> 
> JH: Yes.”


There ya have it. The next Amare.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



knicksfan said:


> BINGO!! Jason Richards, a pure passer (PG.) How can you expect Curry to be successful as a passing PG (as required in the D'Antoni system) when he himself needs one to be successful?


Do we have a facepalm smiley?


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*



TM said:


> no, cause i'm sure youre short, slow, and don't have a jumper
> 
> and i'm fine with flynn


Actually I'm 6'0 and have a very respectable high-post hook to go with a decent midrange jumper and sick defense. The problem is I can't dribble a basketball worth crap and I'm a 6-0 200 pound post player. Not really slow at all either, just would be slow with the basketball because again I can't dribble worth crap. And yeah, I can't dunk worth crap.

BTW I'm fine with both Flynn and Jordan Hill. Just NOT Steph Curry. And I was the first on this board (I believe) to mention the Jordan Hill/Amare Stoudamire comparison. I'm glad coach D agrees LOL.


----------



## ChosenFEW

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick?*

Im sensing another channing frye like pick here a.k.a role player

unless we gamble and take a high risk, high reward type.... Jrue?... donnie supposedly had him come in for 2 seperate workouts


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick? The Official 2009 Knick Draft Thread*

If we draft a PF and keep Lee that would make no sense. I'm not surprise, since the Knicks never make any sense when making moves, but I'm hoping for a nice draft day.


----------



## knicksfan

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick? The Official 2009 Knick Draft Thread*

KITTY!!!! We need to see more of you around here, it's been a long time since I seen ya post on here. How ya been? And yeah, I agree that Hill will make no sense if the intent is to keep Lee, but I don't see us keeping Lee.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

*Re: Who should we select with the 8th pick? The Official 2009 Knick Draft Thread*



knicksfan said:


> KITTY!!!! We need to see more of you around here, it's been a long time since I seen ya post on here. How ya been? And yeah, I agree that Hill will make no sense if the intent is to keep Lee, but I don't see us keeping Lee.


Yeah def, if we draft Hill, Lee will be gone


----------



## Truknicksfan

> The Knicks’ war room will be filled with anxiety on draft night, with so many variables ahead of them before their selection at No. 8. *This is setting up to be one of the most unpredictable drafts in years*, mainly because after the consensus first overall pick (Blake Griffin), there is a great deal of parity among the plethora of guards at the top of the list. There is also the curious situation involving Spanish guard Ricky Rubio, who has rarely been mentioned in connection to the Knicks but could still factor into things with New York on draft night.
> 
> 
> The expectation is the Knicks will target a guard. They had five of the top six in for workouts in the pre-draft process—Jonny Flynn, Ty Lawson, Stephen Curry, Jrue Holiday and Brandon Jennings—and two other combo guards in Tyreke Evans and Terrence Williams. Other notables include Gerald Henderson, who could fill a huge hole at the two spot, and Jordan Hill, who is seen as a power forward that could provide a much-needed defensive presence in the paint. Also worth mentioning are DeMar DeRozan, a raw, but athletically-gifted two-guard who could thrive in Mike D’Antoni’s open-floor, up-tempo system; Earl Clark and Austin Daye.
> 
> *The Knicks would love to get Curry, who is the best fit, but the Davidson star’s stock has risen to the point where he is not expected to be on the board by No. 8*.


Im hoping Curry is left at 8, if not I like Flynn and think he has a lot of upside. 

This is one of the most interesting drafts I have ever watched in any sport. Cant wait, should be fun. We can talk about all the picks throughout the night in this thread. 

Lets go Knicks! :10:


----------



## Truknicksfan

Clippers pick Griffen.....SHOCKER! lol


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Hasheem Thabeet goes to Memphis.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

The Oklahoma City Thunder are on the clock. Here's where it starts to matter for the Knicks.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> The Oklahoma City Thunder are on the clock. Here's where it starts to matter for the Knicks.


My hearts racing now lol.


----------



## Truknicksfan

JAMES HARDEN to OKC!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

James Harden is a Thunder. That surprises me a bit. ****, it actually surprises me a lot. I don't think he's all that good. He seems like Michael Redd without the injuries. Michael Redd is a nice player and all, but no superstar player. Then again, they already have Durant, so who knows?


----------



## urwhatueati8god

The Sacramento Kings are on the clock. I'm nervous.


----------



## Truknicksfan

urwhatueat........love the sig. Heard that too.....lmao.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Rubio still on the board wtf!!!!!!!!!!!???????????


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Tyreke Evans is a King. That has the potential to be the biggest bust this draft in my opinion.


----------



## Truknicksfan

My head is spinning, this is the most exciting draft night ever lol.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

The Minnesota Timberwolves are on the board for the next two draft picks. I have a feeling our Ricky Rubio hopes end here. They had the second worst starting point guard in the league last year statistically speaking and have two picks.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

The Timberwolves are on the board twice. This will be the end of our Rubio hopes. :-(


----------



## Truknicksfan

Minn has next two picks, no way rubio goes past 6th. We may end up with Curry though, we will see.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Bye-bye Rubio :whiteflag:, it was fun. If Minn didnt have back to back picks we may of actually had a shot lol.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

And there goes Rubio. :'(


----------



## Truknicksfan

Curry still on the board though!


----------



## alphaorange

*First time I've been pissed at Walsh*

The pick was available and he couldn't get it done. I think we will really regret this one.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

God E.S.P.N. is stupid. Ryan Gomes and Craig Smith are projected starters and they're going to bring Kevin Love off of the bench? I hope somebody castrates all of their N.B.A. anythings, because they certainly shouldn't be allowed to procreate with their immense, immense stupidity.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Jonny Flynn? What the hell is Minnesota smoking?


----------



## Truknicksfan

Golden State stands between us and Curry.....nervous lol......

Also My boy Flynn is off the board. Wow Minn with Flynn, and Rubio........wow.


----------



## alphaorange

*There has to be a trade brewing*

Both are PGs and not scoring guards. That team is offense poor now. Both guys need the ball.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Truknicksfan said:


> Golden State stands between us and Curry.....nervous lol......
> 
> Also My boy Flynn is off the board. Wow Minn with Flynn, and Rubio........wow.


This means a trade could be coming though. I highly doubt it, but one can hope. Also, I don't see Golden State drafting Curry. I hope I'm right anyway.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

PG Jonny Flynn
SG Ricky Rubio
SF Ronnie Brewer
PF Kevin Love
C Al Jefferson

That could be one hell of a starting lineup in a few years.


----------



## Truknicksfan

If Curry doesnt go 7th the crowd is going to go bonkers lmao. Lets hope


----------



## knicksfan

Flynn and Rubio confuses me. Two pure (neither can play SG in the NBA) PG's?


----------



## urwhatueati8god

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Curry is gone, Knicks got screwed. :-(


----------



## Truknicksfan

This sucks so much!

Way to jinx it uarewhatueat lol.


:wtf::wtf:

DARN!!!!!!!!


----------



## urwhatueati8god

There are no point guards worth taking here and I hope they don't go and get stupid and draft JaRue Holliday.


----------



## knicksfan

YES!!!!!!! NO CURRY!!!!!! THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!

Now give us Brandon Jennings please please please please please.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Jesukki said:


> I love it


Kill yourself. You're better off coming back as a lobster.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

The Knicks are on the clock...


----------



## Truknicksfan

Curry was so upset......he is hiding it.....


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Truknicksfan said:


> Curry was so upset......he is hiding it.....


Absolutely. He looks like he could cry.


----------



## alphaorange

*It'll be hill...*

Crap


----------



## urwhatueati8god

SAKLdfjaklsdjfjal;sdfjklajsdgfioawegouasjgasif

JORDAN ****ING HILL NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jesukki

urwhatueati8god said:


> Kill yourself. You're better off coming back as a lobster.


Hey that's my line fool. Sorry i hate Knicks. But i think that Knicks will try to trade their pick plus cash for Curry.

Man Knicks fans are bunch of morons. Boo's for their own pick. Very wise.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

A tall schmuck from the state of Arizona who must improve on his ability to finish strong. This is Channing Frye part two to an exact key. **** this.


----------



## alphaorange

*Say goodbye, David*

This might mean a S&T with Lee going to Minnesota? Guarantee Rubio is going somewhere.


----------



## knicksfan

Jesukki said:


> Hey that's my line fool. Sorry i hate Knicks. But i think that Knicks will try to trade their pick plus cash for Curry.
> 
> Man Knicks fans are bunch of morons. Boo's for their own pick. Very wise.


Where have you been the last 5-6 years? That's a Knicks tradition by now, booing our picks.


----------



## Truknicksfan

The one player I didnt want lmao. What a let down.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Rubio
Curry
Flynn

Thought we would get one of these.....bummer.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

I would have been happier with DeRozan than Hill.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

This is the most I've hated a pick since Michael "my fat *** has a sweet tooth and I'm going to eat my way out of an N.B.A. job in four years" Sweetney.


----------



## Truknicksfan

I really had my heart set on Curry lol.

But im willing to see what Hill can do for us. Ill give the kid a chance, and hope he helps us. Any pick there was going to get booed because it wasnt Curry.


----------



## knicksfan

urwhatueati8god said:


> I would have been happier with DeRozan than Hill.


I wasn't a huge Hill fan either but he does make sense for our system. I would have still rather taken Jennings.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

knicksfan said:


> I wasn't a huge Hill fan either but he does make sense for our system. I would have still rather taken Jennings.


Ditto.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Does anybody else feel physically ill?


----------



## urwhatueati8god

DeMar DeRozan is a Raptor.
Brandon Jennings is a Buck.
Terrence Williams is a Net.
Gerald Henderson is a Bobcat.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Does anybody else feel physically ill?


Yes because we didnt get Curry lol.

Maybe we can trade for Rubio, Flynn or Curry. That would be great. Lets use Nate/Lee as bait. lol


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Tyler Hansborough to the Pacers. That's a reach, but who knows? He could be a David Lee type player. Roy Hibbert was underrated last year too, and words don't need to be said about Danny Granger. They have a decent young front court.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

The Suns are on the clock. They need to hit a home run here. They're falling apart. Steve Kerr is quite the imbecile, so this pick will suck.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Terrence Williams is a Net.


Another good player falls into the cross town rivals laps. FML........


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Earl Clark. Epic failure. It must suck being a Suns fan.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Austin Daye is a Piston. He seems like somebody that should be available in the second round.


----------



## TM

how disappointing. still hope for a trade with Minn (Rubio)? Why would they take 2 PG's?


----------



## urwhatueati8god

James Johnson is a Bull.
Jrue Holiday is a 76er.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Holiday to me seems like he's going to be Javaris Crittendon all over again. He's the point guard with good length and handles but nothing else going for him. Still, it's a good pick all the way at 17.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Here we go with Minnesota again. They select Ty Lawson?! What the **** is Minnesota doing?!?!


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Well I guess that answers that. They are trading the pick to Denver for one of Charlotte's picks.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Ty Lawson is rumored to be traded shortly. Well our second pick is coming up, still hoping we get involed in a trade.

Props to Grinch for nailing the fact that we might not draft a guard and we may end up with Hill with the NY post article days ago.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Jeff Teague is a Hawk. I don't really think they needed a guard here unless they're letting Bibby walk, but maybe they felt he was the best player available.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Eric Maynor is a Jazz. He was one of the best players available so it makes sense. They are going to have a lot of work to do in the off season with all of their free agents though.


----------



## bball2223

urwhatueati8god said:


> Eric Maynor is a Jazz. He was one of the best players available so it makes sense. They are going to have a lot of work to do in the off season with all of their free agents though.


Would have rather had Maynor than Hill. Utah easily now has the best set of PG's on one team in the entire league.


----------



## bball2223

urwhatueati8god said:


> Tyler Hansborough to the Pacers. That's a reach, but who knows? He could be a David Lee type player. Roy Hibbert was underrated last year too, and words don't need to be said about Danny Granger. They have a decent young front court.


Lee is athletic, Hansbrough not so much. I'm a UNC fan have watched him for 4 years, he won't be another David Lee on the pro level.


----------



## Truknicksfan

Who else here hates Golden State now?


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Darren Collison falls all the way to 21 to the Hornets. That's a pretty good backup for Chris Paul, but outside of Paul and West, that team really sucks. They need to get better all over the place and they have quite the few overpaid players for a team in a ****ty market. That doesn't bode well for the Hornets.


----------



## alphaorange

*Yahoo sports is reporting Rubio to NY*

Rumor at this time. The report says not 100% but likely.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Truknicksfan said:


> Who else here hates Golden State now?


Eh, they were responsible in part for our championship run in 1999 by taking an old John Starks and a thug Chris Mills for Latrell Sprewell, so I can't stay TOO mad.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Victor Claver (Spain) is a Trailblazer. I don't know who the hell that is.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

aklsjdfklasjdfj A HEART ATTACK IS NOT EQUAL TO CARDIAC ARREST YOU IDIOT PIECE OF **** STEWART SCOTT. God, they can't even get their non-basketball news right.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Omri Casspi goes to the Kings at number 23. Again, I don't know much about him.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Good old Knicks, they never fail to disappoint.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

B.J. Mullens goes to the Mavericks at 24. That seems like a good pick.


----------



## bball2223

USSKittyHawk said:


> Good old Knicks, they never fail to disappoint.


Agree. I'm really hoping this smoke about us trying to get Rubio is legit though.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

bball2223 said:


> Agree. I'm really hoping this smoke about us trying to get Rubio is legit though.


I don't think that they're going to trade him.

Rodrigue Beaubois is a Thunder. I don't know who the hell that is.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Beaubois and Mullins are likely to be traded for each other.


----------



## bball2223

urwhatueati8god said:


> I don't think that they're going to trade him.


Then we better be after Flynn. Seriously either one of them in D'Antoni's offense = :jawdrop:


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Flynn has what I like to call "next big thing" syndrome. I don't think he was drafted as a player par se, but rather because of other players in the league. They're looking for the next Chris Paul and he's not going to be it. I just don't think he's all that great.

Taj Gibson is a Bull.

I know we're supposed to be drafting this kid from Miami, but if Budinger is still on the board I'd hope we would draft him instead.


----------



## knicksfan

USSKittyHawk said:


> Good old Knicks, they never fail to disappoint.


I'm not THAT disappointed, but I'd have much rather taken either Jennings (who I've been hyping on this board for a while). Like I said before, I don't see Curry as a pure 1. very good Combo-guard maybe. Good pure 1, no.


----------



## Truknicksfan

> Timberwolves officials are thus far resisting the advances of the Knicks and the wishes of the player’s agent and insisting that Rubio will stay in Minnesota.




From Yahoo sports. Knicks are trying, but not doing to well lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

knicks up next!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy

knicksfan said:


> I'm not THAT disappointed, but I'd have much rather taken either Jennings (who I've been hyping on this board for a while). Like I said before, I don't see Curry as a pure 1. very good Combo-guard maybe. Good pure 1, no.


After Curry was drafted I was really scared the Knicks might draft Jennings....


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Taj Gibson to the Bulls
DeMarre Carroll to the Grizzlies.

Timberwolves on the board again.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

Wayne Ellington goes to the Timberwolves.

Did David Stern just show some charisma? Holy crap.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

jeez... 3 guards for wolves??


----------



## bball2223

urwhatueati8god said:


> Flynn has what I like to call "next big thing" syndrome. I don't think he was drafted as a player par se, but rather because of other players in the league. They're looking for the next Chris Paul and he's not going to be it. I just don't think he's all that great.


He's small but uber athletic, and uber skilled. In D'Antoni's offense he would be a terror from the get go.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

E.S.P.N. misspelled Lamar Odom's last name... God they're stupid.

For the record I'm taking my frustrations out on how ****ty this draft has gone for the Knicks on E.S.P.N. It's all their fault.


----------



## bball2223

urwhatueati8god said:


> E.S.P.N. misspelled Lamar Odom's last name... God they're stupid.
> 
> For the record I'm taking my frustrations out on how ****ty this draft has gone for the Knicks on E.S.P.N. It's all their fault.


:laugh: yeah ESPN sucks.


----------



## Gotham2krazy

who's tony douglas?


----------



## Truknicksfan

Bye bye Qrich! YAY! lol


----------



## Gotham2krazy

anyone see the guy flip out when they were talking about the q for darko swap?


----------



## bball2223

Toney Douglas is a great pick. He can shoot and he plays outstanding defense, I love this pick.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I liked the Knicks' draft. 

I'd expect them to sign and trade David Lee for a future pick and maybe 1-2 expirings, and let Nate Robinson go.

PG: Chris Duhon...Toney Douglas
SG: Larry Hughes
SF: Wilson Chandler...Danilo Gallinari
PF: Al Harrington...Jordan Hill...Jared Jeffries
C: Darko Milicic...Eddy Curry


----------



## knickstorm

bad draft

but hey not really the knicks fault.......at #8 everybody's gone......i would've rolled the dice with brandon jennings.............i never liked curry but he wont have to worry about defense in golden state since they dont play any to begin with

jordan hill's probably going to be slightly better than channing frye, hopefully he doesnt decide to add bulk like frye did which did him nothing.

suck it up, get another lotto pick going to 2010


----------



## knicksfan89

but yahoo has put us among the winners in the draft hill and douglas could be 2 very underrated players in this league and don't forget darko as well, if eddy remains injured he will probably have to start


----------



## urwhatueati8god

knickstorm said:


> bad draft
> 
> but hey not really the knicks fault.......at #8 everybody's gone......i would've rolled the dice with brandon jennings.............i never liked curry but he wont have to worry about defense in golden state since they dont play any to begin with
> 
> jordan hill's probably going to be slightly better than channing frye, hopefully he doesnt decide to add bulk like frye did which did him nothing.
> 
> suck it up, get another lotto pick going to 2010


They don't have their lottery pick for 2010. They traded it away in the Stephon Marbury trade.


----------



## knicksfan

Brandon Jennings + DeJuan Blair would have been a better guard/forward combo then what we got.


----------



## bball2223

knicksfan said:


> Brandon Jennings + DeJuan Blair would have been a better guard/forward combo then what we got.


Blair would be a horrible fit for our offense. He is unathletic, not highly skilled, and has weight/knee problems. He is going to be a solid role player but not much more than that. 


As for Jennings i'm kind of glad we stayed away. He has a ton of talent but he is a hothead who has attiude issues. I for one really wish Rubio fell to us. If he gets a decent jumper that kid is the next Jason Kidd.


----------



## Drk Element

No way this is a bad draft for the Knicks. Hill is going to be a beast as long as he gains a few pounds, and Douglas will be a solid scorer off the bench. Trading Q-Rich was a smart move, but I'm always skeptical about Milicic. I'm seeing their depth chart something like this, for next season.
PG Chris Duhon......Toney Douglas
SG Larry Hughes.....Joey Crawford
SF Wilson Chandler.....Danillo Gallinari
PF David Lee......Jared Jeffries....Jordan Hill
C Al Harrington.....Darko Milicic....Chris Wilcox


----------



## urwhatueati8god

> En estos momentos, Ricky Rubio sigue en Nueva York negociando una salida a su futuro. Lo tiene claro: no jugará en Minnesota (dejó señales inequívocas la noche del 'Draft', como cuando le preguntaron por sus preferencias y, mientras loaba a Oklahoma o Sacramento, de Minnesota sólo dijo que hacía "mucho frío") y trabaja para irse. ¿Dónde? Ésa es la cuestión.
> 
> Según fuentes cercanas al jugador y a la NBA, Minnesota ya sabía que Ricky no jugaría allí cuando lo eligió. El hecho de haber caído al número cinco facultó a los Wolves para escoger a un jugador con un gran valor en el mercado, con el que hacer un 'sign and trade' (firmar y traspasar) con otro equipo para obtener a un jugador veterano. Con esta opción, el jugador catalán tendrá mucho que decir sobre su futuro.
> 
> El escenario ideal, y MARCA.com puede confirmar que se está negociando, es hacer un traspaso a Nueva York. David Lee y Nate Robinson (ambos acaban contrato, pero también estaríamos hablando de una situación de 'sign and trade') parecen las monedas de cambio más probables. Los Wolves se han cubierto las espaldas en el puesto de base con la elección de Jonny Flynn en el seis, así que un 'uno' no es su prioridad. Las declaraciones de su 'general manager' David Kahn, en las que decía que su interés es hacer jugar juntos a Flynn y a Ricky, no son más que estrategias de mercado. No tienen ningún sentido baloncestísticamente hablando.


At this time, Ricky Rubio is still in New York to negotiate a solution to its future. What is clear: do not play in Minnesota (left unmistakable signs of the night 'Draft', as when asked for their preference, and while loaba or Sacramento to Oklahoma, Minnesota had only said that "very cold") and to leave works . Where? That is the question.

According to sources close to the player and the NBA, Minnesota already knew that Ricky does not play there when he was elected. The fact that it has fallen to number five for the Wolves allowed to choose a player with a high market value, which means a 'sign and trade' (signing and transfer) with another team to get a veteran player. With this option, the Catalan player will have much to say about their future.

The ideal scenario being negotiated, and MARCA.com can confirm, is to transfer to New York. David Lee and Nate Robinson (both just out of contract, but also talking about a situation of 'sign and trade') seem the most likely currency exchange. The Wolves have been covered back at the base with the selection of Jonny Flynn at six, so a 'one' is not their priority. Statements of their 'general manager' David Kahn, in saying that their interest is to play Flynn and Ricky together are nothing more than marketing strategies. That would not be good basketball sense.

Link.


----------



## alphaorange

*Blair has no ACLs*

SO yeah....that's a concern. And Jennings has really matured. He gave a big EFF YOU to NY on a radio interview...literally.


----------



## knicksfan

bball2223 said:


> Blair would be a horrible fit for our offense. He is unathletic, not highly skilled, and has weight/knee problems. He is going to be a solid role player but not much more than that.
> 
> 
> As for Jennings i'm kind of glad we stayed away. He has a ton of talent but he is a hothead who has attiude issues. I for one really wish Rubio fell to us. If he gets a decent jumper that kid is the next Jason Kidd.


I honestly don't think Douglass was our best pick with Thornton, Price and Mills all still on the board.


----------



## bball2223

knicksfan said:


> I honestly don't think Douglass was our best pick with Thornton, Price and Mills all still on the board.


Douglas is a better player than all those you mentioned. He is a better all-around offensive and defensive player than Thornton. Price is 6'1" and isn't as good on the defensive end. Mills is about as good as Douglas so if he was selected over him I wouldn't have complained. Your really selling Douglas short though.


----------



## TM

douglas was one the best guards in college basketball last year. ask bball, roy williams, or any other person that actually has a clue about acc basketball


----------

